# More on '14 Allez E5



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, so my LBS said my '14 Allez E5 frame set *may* be on the truck for this week. Hoping it's not a false alarm. Anyway, the general consensus was to definitely go for 11 spd and the Campy Chorus group and then we got into a great discussion about gearing found here

So just to play Devil's advocate. What about the Shimano Ultegra 6800 or the Sram Force 22? Give or take a few hundred, all seem to be about the same price wise. Force 22 coming in as the lightest and Shimano less than a half pound more than the Chorus. Also have to factor in the Campy chain and cassette tool? Availability of parts? So any experience with these group sets?

I would feel I didn't do my due diligence if I did not ask why nothing was mentioned. I do not have a dog in the fight as I have less than zero experience with any of the group sets. Just curious. 

May my beatings begin.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

From my own "preference" perspective the new Ultegra (or DA) is the only group I would consider. I did not like Sram and really didn't like Campy. However, I have not tried the newest iterations of these. No reason to at this point as I'm very happily content with Shimano. Refined and flawless.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

NealH said:


> From my own "preference" perspective the new Ultegra (or DA) is the only group I would consider. I did not like Sram and really didn't like Campy. However, I have not tried the newest iterations of these. No reason to at this point as I'm very happily content with Shimano. Refined and flawless.


Thank you for your perspective! If I may ask, what was it that you didn't like about Sram or Campy? What was it that sold you on Shimano?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Did you get your frameset yet? I'm still waiting on my 52cm Allez Expert, they pushed it back to November/December now. When did u order your frame?


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Did you get your frameset yet? I'm still waiting on my 52cm Allez Expert, they pushed it back to November/December now. When did u order your frame?


Not yet. I ordered 2 weeks ago. My LBS thought it may be on the truck for this week. That thought is rapidly diminishing. Trying to hold off on any big purchases (group sets, etc) until I have frame set in hand. I would order the wrong thing!

Did you you order full bike or a frame set?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Ordered full bike but will part it out for frameset. I have details on it on the other Allez thread. Good luck!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Ordered full bike but will part it out for frameset. I have details on it on the other Allez thread. Good luck!


Thanks! Good luck to you too! Keep us posted when you get it in. I am _still_ undecided as to which groupset to go with so who knows what I will wind up with.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Shimano performance is refined, quiet and accurate. I simply never have trouble. I like the feel, and the hoods. But most of all, I like the dependable perfect shifts.

I suspect the newer Sram and Campy are good too. My bike came with generation 1 Sram Red and it was a headache from day one. There was one issue after another (noisy, front derailleur not accurate and dropped the chain every now and then, flimsy brifters, etc). It just wasn't my cup of tea. After 6 months, I look the bike back to my dealer and told him to put on the then current DA group (7900) and I have not had any issues since. I tried another bike (test ride) with Campy Chorus and did not like the hood feel, nor the triple upshift feature, but this is a preference thing. I also thought it as not as refined in shifting performance. Just a bit clunky. It did the job mind you, just that I was used to Shimano and liked it better. A preference thing. 

Again, today the current versions of all three are likely very good. If you can't spend time on a bike with each group, then you may do better by going with the brand you had on your last bike. But you should be able to test ride bikes with these groups from your dealer.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

If only Specialized made it Di2 compatible. Can hope for '15.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

NealH said:


> From my own "preference" perspective the new Ultegra (or DA) is the only group I would consider. I did not like Sram and really didn't like Campy. However, I have not tried the newest iterations of these. No reason to at this point as I'm very happily content with Shimano. Refined and flawless.


The new Ultegra brakes are significantly better than the old and the shifting is really great. I'm sure the Ultegra brakes are better than SRAM Force brakes which haven't changed from last year. The new Ultegra is so good I've lost interest in Di2.
Too bad that Allez doesn't come in a Roubaix style geometry. I might have built one up. They probably figure Aluminum is too harsh for that. Maybe I will do it anyway for short fast rides.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Too bad that Allez doesn't come in a Roubaix style geometry.


Allez mirrors Tarmac geo, Secteur mirrors Roubaix's.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

But is there a Secteur E5 smart weld frame set? Not seeing one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> But is there a Secteur E5 smart weld frame set? Not seeing one.


No, but you didn't say that. You were wishing for an Allez with Roubaix's geo and, that would be the Secteur.

I think of Roubaix/ Secteur's as sport/ performance and Tarmac/ Allez as race/ performance, thus the E5 frame offering on Allez's.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> No, but you didn't say that. You were wishing for an Allez with Roubaix's geo and, that would be the Secteur.
> 
> I think of Roubaix/ Secteur's as sport/ performance and Tarmac/ Allez as race/ performance, thus the E5 frame offering on Allez's.


The thread is about the Allez E5 and i said "that Allez"


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

NealH said:


> Shimano performance is refined, quiet and accurate. I simply never have trouble. I like the feel, and the hoods. But most of all, I like the dependable perfect shifts.
> 
> I suspect the newer Sram and Campy are good too. My bike came with generation 1 Sram Red and it was a headache from day one. There was one issue after another (noisy, front derailleur not accurate and dropped the chain every now and then, flimsy brifters, etc). It just wasn't my cup of tea. After 6 months, I look the bike back to my dealer and told him to put on the then current DA group (7900) and I have not had any issues since. I tried another bike (test ride) with Campy Chorus and did not like the hood feel, nor the triple upshift feature, but this is a preference thing. I also thought it as not as refined in shifting performance. Just a bit clunky. It did the job mind you, just that I was used to Shimano and liked it better. A preference thing.
> 
> Again, today the current versions of all three are likely very good. If you can't spend time on a bike with each group, then you may do better by going with the brand you had on your last bike. But you should be able to test ride bikes with these groups from your dealer.


Delete


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

NealH said:


> Shimano performance is refined, quiet and accurate. I simply never have trouble. I like the feel, and the hoods. But most of all, I like the dependable perfect shifts.
> 
> I suspect the newer Sram and Campy are good too. My bike came with generation 1 Sram Red and it was a headache from day one. There was one issue after another (noisy, front derailleur not accurate and dropped the chain every now and then, flimsy brifters, etc). It just wasn't my cup of tea. After 6 months, I look the bike back to my dealer and told him to put on the then current DA group (7900) and I have not had any issues since. I tried another bike (test ride) with Campy Chorus and did not like the hood feel, nor the triple upshift feature, but this is a preference thing. I also thought it as not as refined in shifting performance. Just a bit clunky. It did the job mind you, just that I was used to Shimano and liked it better. A preference thing.
> 
> Again, today the current versions of all three are likely very good. If you can't spend time on a bike with each group, then you may do better by going with the brand you had on your last bike. But you should be able to test ride bikes with these groups from your dealer.


Sorry but what you write is a joke. DA 7900 / 6700 Ultegra is one of the poorest shifting and ergonomically inferior groupsets ever created. Early Sram Red is easier to explain. Sram is in a steep learning curve...and they learn quickly. Shimano doesn't have much of an excuse. DA 7800 shifted much better and also hoods were more comfortable. Campy is and was the gold standard for shifting and ergos. Proof positive is the direction both Shimano and new Red have taken. New Shimano and Red have now both replicated Campy hood ergonomics. Further, all now have similar tactile and audible shift feel feedback of Campy. So today, it is a much tougher choice when choosing a new groupset because all three groupset manufacturers make a great product. But previous gen Shimano was poor by comparison and previous gen Red is nothing like new Red. Redesign of both groupsets is transformative....completely eliminate previous shifting and ergonomic short comings. Shimano changed their electronic groupset hood shape in the direction of Campy before new DA9000 was even created. A vast improvement.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> The thread is about the Allez E5 and i said "that Allez"


If 'that Allez' had Roubaix geo, it wouldn't be 'that Allez', would it. :wink5:


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> If 'that Allez' had Roubaix geo, it wouldn't be 'that Allez', would it. :wink5:


Are you really that desperate to be right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Are you really that desperate to be right.


Are you that desperate NOT to be? And... aren't you the Giant fan turned into a Spec fan? If so, where you wrong and now you're right? Or... were you right and now you're wrong. 

SO confusing.....


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Loving the PJ352 and Darwinosx side bar. But, sorry PJ nailed it.

As far as the OP question. I've never ridden Campy so I cannot comment on that. But, SRAM is awesome with MTB stuff, road stuff has sucked and sucked bad. Wife had SRAM Red on her Venge. No Bueno. She swapped it over to Ultegra, so at least she can now shift her front chainring. A Friend has the latest SRAM Red 10spd version that came out last year and only for 1 year before it went to 22. He is constantly having troubles. It's noisy, it's clunky and it's slow. Oh sure it's light, but who care when you can't get in the right gear. I have Ultegra 10 spd from 2012, the hoods are wide on top, but not a big deal, spreads weight over a larger area. Also have DA 9070 and that is amazing. Works every time. Quiet and smooth. If i had to do it again would be a toss up of DA9000 or Ultegra 11spd


----------

